# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  A Chat between Satan & Wolf Larsen in Hell. Care to Join Us?

## WolfLarsen

A Chat between Satan & Wolf Larsen in Hell. Care to Join Us?
by Wolf Larsen

Warning: do not read this if you have a problem with sex, or if you are very religious.

Satan: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Wolf Larsen: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Wolf Larsen: its great to have this opportunity to talk with you sir. And please let me say, Ive always been an admirer of yours!

Satan: stop kissing my *** boy! Army tanks in your ***! Whips across human flesh on all seven continents now! Mushroom clouds jumping out of our mouths! 

Wolf Larsen: yes sir, and let me tell you sir, I am your humble servant, and thank you for letting me sample your wife last night sir, I really enjoyed that...

Satan: vaginas up to the moon! Penises in everybodys ears! Castration is an act of poetry!

Wolf Larsen: I agree sir. Thats why I just castrated every man on the planet earth sir, except for myself of course.

Satan: theres something Ive always wanted to tell you boy. Im your father!

Wolf Larsen: really?! I love you dad! Lets explode poetry at the walls of the mental institutions! Lets dance mental-institution-music 24 hours a day!

Satan: good idea! Mental-institution-music 24 hours all year long on every radio station! Well play the music to the rhythms of the gunshots!

Wolf Larsen: yes! Yes!! Yes!!! Executions 24 hours a day! Let every wall of every city on earth be splattered with human blood!

Satan: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I love human blood!

Wolf Larsen: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I love human blood too!

Satan: let all the adolescents lose their virginity tomorrow! Tomorrow begins the Rituals of Satanic Literature!

Wolf Larsen: God and Satan will be as one! Literature will be an act of war! Literature will be violence! Literature will be blood! Literature will be sex juices! Literature will welcome Armageddon!

Satan: yes, the mushroom clouds are on the way, soon the human race will be engulfed by hell!

Wolf Larsen: let literature be written in hell! Let you and a thousand brides have the greatest marriage consummation ever witnessed by the human race!

Satan: I love your writing! It absolutely drips with insanity and depravity!

Wolf Larsen: insanity and depravity! Insanity and depravity!

The crowds of hell all begin chanting: insanity and depravity! Insanity and depravity!

And thats when everybody in hell & heaven & the planet earth begin the orgies of poetry...

The devil laughs: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Wolf Larsen laughs: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Wolf Larsen: Satan! You are my creative inspiration! Hell is the greatest incubator of art & literature that one could ever wish for!

The devil: yes! Celebrate sexually transmitted diseases! Write poetry with your sexually transmitted diseases! And think of me as the God of literature! I am the Shakespeare of the penis! I am the Milton of the vagina!

Wolf Larsen: Satan! I shall write you a great Bible in hell! I shall write you a great Bible of Sin!

The devil: yes! And in that Bible I want every act of sin imaginable to be ****ing the reader!

Wolf Larsen: sex & poetry! Sex & poetry!

The crowds in hell begin chanting: sex & poetry! Sex & poetry!

The devil: tear down the publishing houses!

Wolf Larsen: tear down the publishing houses!

The crowds in hell begin chanting: tear down the publishing houses! Tear down the publishing houses! 

And the crowds in hell leap up out of the ground, and began assaulting the planet earth with fire & destruction & wrecking balls & catapults...

Wolf Larsen & the Devil sit on Mount Everest and observe all of the beautiful poetic destruction throughout the planet. Then Wolf Larsen & the devil begin kissing... And then Wolf Larsen & the Devil begin touching each other...

And then the Devil grows a giant vagina  and Wolf Larsen grows a giant instrument of poetry  and then Wolf Larsen penetrates the Devil with his giant instrument of poetry  and after 40 moons of sex & literature Wolf spurts all of his poetry & literature & architecture & music & painting & modern dance & sculpture into the Devils giant vagina...

And then the Devils tummy grows & grows & grows  and then the Devils stomach explodes with the nuclear Armageddon of World War III destroying humanity & civilization & everything else...

And then the Virgin Mary the adulterous lover of Satan begins licking & licking all the blood off the bodies laying across the earth... And as Wolf Larsen urinates on all the corpses he composes a poem  he composes a symphony  he composes the largest greatest painting ever created...

And then Rodin begins sculpting the greatest sculpture ever created  he sculpts Wolf Larsen penetrating the Devil up the ***...

And Claude Debussy begins composing all of the ecstasy of the Devil into the greatest symphony that has ever blessed the ears of the dead...

And Paul Gauguin paints the sensual ecstasy of the Devil & Wolf Larsen in erotic embrace... Erotic colors dancing all around the Devil & Wolf Larsen conceiving a new human race together...

And then the Virgin Mary comes and gives Wolf Larsen & the Devil & Paul Gauguin & Claude Debussy & Rodin all blow jobs in the most beautiful gang bang  its the greatest work of pornography  its truly a pornographic poetry  a pornographic symphony  a pornographic sculpture  of the fertility goddess conceiving a blessed orgy with all of the gods of creativity!

And that was when a great new literature was born  greater than anything ever written before  words that had aged in the testicles of Wolf Larsen like a fine cognac, like a fine whiskey, like a fine wine, these are the words you are reading now...

The words of the great creation! The words of the new human race! The words of a new human race waiting in the great testicles of the Poet god Wolf Larsen!
Open up your legs to me everybody who wants to, and lets begin a new human race!

Copyright 2015 by Wolf Larsen

Please Note: I welcome others to join in on this chat in hell, as long as the intent of the poster is not hostile. I do not welcome serious religious discussion, and perhaps the moderators would not like that either. But if you feel like adding something chatty in a fun & literary way feel free...

----------


## HCabret

How did Satin learn english? 

I thought you were against censorship? Should I not be able to comment on the religious themes of your work if I see fit to do so?

----------

